# growing enough???



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

So we took Hobie to the vet last week for her eye infection which has since cleared up perfectly.

While there, she was weighed and I was surprised to find out that at almost 11 months, she weighs only 34 lbs. This is actually a 1-lb. drop since her spay surgery in June. :-\

I really thought she was starting to fill out, I don't feel like she's as "ribby" as she used to be.

The vet didn't seem concerned and said it's probably because it's summer and she's so active.

Thoughts? I've been trying to feed her between 3-4 cups of food a day. She rarely eats it all. 

Thanks for your insight......


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I think we have two Vs on the top side of the size scale. Scarlet is now just a week past 10 months. We took her by the vet's office last week just to weigh her. She weighs 63 lbs. Dexter is almost 19 months and weighs in at 64 lbs. We're not sure if Scarlet is going to continue growing but we hope she's close to finished. 

Dogs grow at different rates though and it's possible that Hobie may just start shooting up some day. Many breeds are not considered full grown until they are about 2 years old.


----------



## sang (Oct 6, 2010)

wow those are some giant Vs! nice ;D


----------

